# My Casey My Heart R.I.P.



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

On her 10th Birthday on July 7, 2011
I Love You Girl!


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

can someone please delete the thumb nails.
Thanks
It took me an hour to post this.
Computer challenged.


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh she was so beautiful. RIP Girl.
I live in Broward too, in the Pines.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

GSDLoverII said:


> On her 10th Birthday on July 7, 2011
> I Love You Girl!


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Casey's 10th Bday on left and Kaiser today on the right.
Kaiser laying on Casey's pillow.
I gave him Michael's shirt too.
We are all mourning here.
It's a huge void.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Run free beautiful girl, run free.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

My deepest sympathies. Such beautiful dogs


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

So so sorry. Tears and hugs from Iowa. What a beautiful girl! Great pic, too! So sorry, again, for what you're going through. Hang in there.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Casey was a beautiful girl !! You and she had a great and love filled life. My girl is 11 soon to be 12 and I to worry about this every day . Casey was blessed to have you as you were blessed to have her. My heart is w/ you at rthis difficult time.IT is hard but she lived w/out impairment till the end and w/ a family who loved and cherished her.Hang on 
Maggi


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

She was very beautiful. I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

THANK YOU.
We are going to her private cremation today and bringing her home.
Monday we start grief counseling.
I feel like my heart is torn out.
I am afraid for Kaiser especially.
He is mourning her so much.
Giving him extra love and attention.
Keeping him on his routine.
We are all lost here without her.
I Love You Girl :rip:


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

I am so so sorry for your loss! Casey was such a beautiful girl my heart truly goes out to you and your family:halogsd:


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

i was wondering about Kaiser, i remember that you often shared how special she was to him.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

As you can see by his picture, he is mourning also.
Thank you Elsie.


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

Aww I am so sorry Casey is at the bridge. She was a great dog and friend and dog buddy.


----------

